# Partial Belly Landing at Newark yesterday



## jis (Feb 28, 2012)

An United Express E170 had a failure of its nose landing gear yesterday, causing it to land without the use of the nose landing gear. There were no injuries and operations at the airport were partially disrupted during the period that the disabled aircraft occupier runway 22L where it landed safely. During that period incoming flights landed on 29 using the step aside maneuver from a 22L approach. It was interesting to see 777s and 747s land on that short runway. Takeoff operations continued on 22R with relatively little disruption.

You can read more about it here and here.

Contrary to a notion believed by some here, there are instances of "air crashes" where everyone walks away with no injuries.


----------

